# Humble 5.0 Rc2 Or Gummycharged Gbe 2.1?



## number1kgfan

I am currently using GummyCharged GBE 2.1 with IMoyesON 4.0 kernel, and the EP4P radio.

I've heard the Humble ROM mentioned and I found this thread over the weekend about the new Humble 5.0 RC2 http://goo.gl/sif4X

My question is what are the pros and cons and advantages and disadvantages when you compare these two ROMs?

I have really enjoyed my experience with GummyCharged GBE 2.1. However, I want to get the best performance out of my phone as possible, so I am wondering if I am missing out on anything worthwhile that the Humble 5.0 RC2 ROM has to offer.

I know some people on this forum have tried _many_ different ROMs, so let me know what you think is best and why. Thanks!


----------



## Droidianslip

Humble is basically a theme and lacks tsm.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978

Droidianslip said:


> Humble is basically a theme and lacks tsm.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


A plus in my book. TSM has never agreed with my phone. Humble 5.0 is the best my phone has ever run.


----------



## Birthofahero

Humble really is basically stock with a theme and a few other devs mods. 
I'm waiting for a RC of infinity or maybe gummy if they can fix the hot boots.
But try it. You may like it. Flashing stuff to try is half the fun.


----------



## hvc1911

IMO Humble 5.0, hands down. While 2.1 GC with HoneyCharged is pretty sweet, my phone has never run as fast as it does on Humble 5.0. Most of the difference is the build, EP3HA and EP4P have both been fantastic.

GC 2.1 - TSM parts, more themes, gummytoolbox

Humble - faster, more stable


----------



## Droidianslip

I think you will find that just running one of the TBH leaked ep4 roms with Imoseyon's kernal and you will be as stable if not better off than humble. All you get from Humble after that is what the Themer thinks you would like to see. The new Blue Black ep4 theme is nice just make sure you load it on the deodexed leak


----------



## shrike1978

Birthofahero said:


> Humble really is basically stock with a theme and a few other devs mods.
> I'm waiting for a RC of infinity or maybe gummy if they can fix the hot boots.
> But try it. You may like it. Flashing stuff to try is half the fun.


imnuts straight up said in another thread that they aren't going to be able to fully fix the hot boots until they can get kernel source. I'll give Infinity another shot then. I liked it a lot before he added TSM parts.


----------



## empty_skull

I've run both. I like Gummy because there are a lot more themes for it and it seems a little more mature. But I'm sticking with Humble for now because I'm getting the hotboots like mad with Gummy(Which isn't Gummy's fault I've read). If it wasn't for that, well I'd use Gummy. Hell I may even switch back.

But why take our word. Use the latest CWM, if you have it, make a full back up of your system now. Then install Humble and take it for a spin. You can always CWM back very easy. I've got my Gummy back up waiting if I ever want to switch back.


----------



## SlotMachine

I have been using humble and its fast as hell but it drains my battery in 5 hours of light use where stock I get +/- 8hours


----------



## bicycle019

Not a super direct comparison, but I was on a Froyo version of Gummy and recently switched to the GBE Humble 5.0. Speed on Humble does seem better, but I'm not overwhelmed with the difference in daily use. The data drop issue, of which I've only had minimal encounters with here in the Denver/Boulder area, seems better and battery life so far also seems improved. Either is a huge improvement over stock EE4 that came with my phone.


----------

